# Okay, Miss Carabou! Popcorn!



## newbie (Sep 20, 2014)

I had to edit rather choppily. Oh well. 

I thought of you very specifically, Lion, when I discovered a half a cup of batter that was supposed to go in the dividers. I had to wing it. My intention for this soap is different from what most people will think, but I will post pics of the finished soap in the morning. It's on the heating pad currently.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=648020948628958&set=vb.100002631771219&type=2&theater


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 21, 2014)

Very cool! I like how you soap.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 21, 2014)

You soap like a mad woman!  No, wait: a mad genius!  

I saw your peacock swirls!  You're right, that looks much easier than laying sixteen zillion lines, and no picks to make or buy.  How did you even think of that?  Did you cover them just to use the forgotten batter?  I know, it's impossible to not to use every last drop -- I have done the same thing.  Well your straw looks big enough to make a good pattern all the way through so you'll still get it on three of four surfaces, eh?

Now that you've discovered your cinematographer skills, we expect more of these.  Oh goodie, what will be next?  I have lots of popcorn around here...


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 21, 2014)

That was awesome!!!!  I can't wait for the cut pics!  Mad genius is right  

Btw...you should totally do more videos.  The camera angle was great and the background music was fun


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2014)

That was the oldies station. I have no idea how to lay over music. 

Here are cut pics. Forgetting the one blue threw off the proportions and I realize the mica in oil is not the best idea for this technique. Live and learn. Also my black got stearic streaks in it; it's supposed to be as black as black can be but this gelled much faster and hotter than the other. FO difference, I assume.

I also posted my photos of the same technique (taiwan start, then simple peacock but cut through the pattern) but with reds, pinks, oranges and yellows. That was the one were the video cut out just as I was pulling out dividers. If I could get the same kind of shading with blues, I would be in heaven!

Also, I tested out the flame bar briefly and got white lather! Hooray!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 21, 2014)

Oooh...those look amazing!


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2014)

In the name of science, I dissected on bar across the pattern to look at it. The peacock pattern isn't as obvious because I didn't use contracting colors on purpose because I wanted the gradation for the vertical cut, but you can see how it looks, kind of. The mica in oil adds a nice dimension for that. I also tried cutting diagonally across the bar. That's kind of meh, to me, but someone may find something they like in that.


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2014)

And here is the bar chopped up a different way. I put the bar back together and sliced it into thin sections across the short dimension. I have to say, I really kind of like the patterns on the left.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 22, 2014)

Groovy man!  Them are some bad-butt soaps!  And now I know what you meant about your intention being different than what some (me!) would think.  When I thought you were going for peacock I was wondering why you didn't chose more contrasting colors (in addition to why you covered it).  You and your eternal quest for flames!  Some like it hot I guess... or maybe you're a pyro??  The red & yellow flames are _to die_ for!

I saw your video first thing this morning.  It inspired me to try the butterfly that I've been craving but all I got was soap on a stick!


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 22, 2014)

Those are amazing, thanks so much for making that video!


----------



## newbie (Sep 22, 2014)

I am a pyro but not a pathological one. Flames for real and in soap... love them. Plus I like to see what swirls do from angles that we don't always look for because you can find some pretty cool stuff to work with. 

I'm sorry your butterfly didn't come out. Have you done a test run with no fragrance? I just test ran something last night with no fragrance and although that is generally against my principles, for some stupid reason, it was a relief to worry only about the effect I wanted and not have to pay the least attention to possible acceleration. I didn't get the effect I wanted in one part of it but found something really good in the other. The question now is if I can do anything with it while dealing with flipping FO's, which I adore but drive me mad with their acceleration tendencies.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 22, 2014)

Those turned out really pretty.  Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the video!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 23, 2014)

_I am a pyro but not a pathological one. Flames for real and in soap... love them._

I knew it! Well at least soaping is a good outlet for it.

_I'm sorry your butterfly didn't come out. Have you done a test run with no fragrance?_ 

What? Soap without frag?  Uh uh, no way no how, I'll take my chances on soap on a stick!  It's part of the attraction to danger!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 23, 2014)

Meant to chime in, love them! And loved the video as well. Those red (as in yellow orange and is that fired up fucia??) ones really pop, but loving blue I think those are gorgeous as well. One of each please ;-)


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Oct 2, 2014)

They are sooooo beautiful!!! Love them!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## newbie (Oct 4, 2014)

My pleasure and thank you! I have an idea for a special soap. If/when I do it, I'm hoping to have the guts to video it. It could be pretty bad if I botch it, design-wise.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh ya, you gotta tape it. How else can you prove you were the master if it does turn out??


----------



## newbie (Oct 4, 2014)

WEll, and botches are fascinating in their own right. It could end up being a comedy short or a tearjerker.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 4, 2014)

I have no doubt you'll leave our jaws dragging!  Get to soaping before the weekend is over.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 4, 2014)

Those are gorgeous!  You've inspired me!


----------

